# Corrections Officer Kellie Pena



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Corrections Officer Kellie Pena

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Texas Department of Criminal Justice
Texas*
End of Watch: Friday, September 3, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 34
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, August 19, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Person
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Corrections Officer Kellie Pena passed away as the result of complications from an injury he received while struggling with an inmate.

On August 19, 2010, Officer Pena and three other officers attempted to restrain an inmate at the Neal Unit in Amarillo, Texas. During the confrontation the inmate was able to push Officer Pena to the ground. Two days later Officer Pena underwent emergency surgery for a hernia which he suffered during the struggle.

He passed away from a heart attack while still hospitalized from the surgery.

Officer Pena had served with the Texas Department of Criminal Justice for seven years.
Agency Contact Information
Texas Department of Criminal Justice
209 West 14th St, 5th Floor
Price Daniel Building
Austin, TX 78701

Phone: (512) 463-9988

_*Please contact the Texas Department of Criminal Justice for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace C.O. Pena


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Officer Pena, thank you for your service and your sacrifice.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Rip c.o.


----------



## Boston08 (May 20, 2010)

My sympathies to Officer Pena family and friends.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

RIP


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Pina.


----------

